# Thetford cassette mechanism fallen apart



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I have a Thetford C200 s toilet. The blade suddenly dropped down about an inch (no longer making a seal and no longer able to be opened and closed by the lever or the yellow button on the holding cassette that the lever mechanism operates). 

Problem discovered on emptying, rattling inside was the largish holder for the circular blade, that I can see connects to the underside of the yellow button/lever.

Also found a mysterious white plastic piece that I can’t figure out. Nothing else! No springs or screws!

Have I emptied vital parts into my sceptic tank? Is the Tank repairable? By me, can I open it in any way? Would it be advisable to purchase a second any way? Anyone know rough cost?

Dick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If you look at the top of the cassette you will see that the "hole" is inside a circle. That whole circle will turn about a quarter turn and lift out. You will then be able to see the mechanism that has bust or dissembled.

It is well within a user repair but getting the parts is a trifle more difficult.

Thetford don't seem to sell parts to anyone and they don't have a system for selling direct.

We put the problem to their head office customer service and within a few days they sent us the parts, to Rome, free of charge.

If you want, I could take ours apart again and photograph the insides but it wouldn't be until tomorrow.

Patrick


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/c200_blade_opener_ht_200.pdf

The above has pictures of the parts you need to look at hope the link works.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

White plastic bit is probably the float, it just clips on..
Mine came off recently... Get some gloves on and some soap ready to wash your hands... :lol: 
You can re-attach it BUT you gotta get your hands inside... The Thetford website has the info...

Start here and search the repair sheets..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You can get a complete new tank plus a new seat for £85 delivered..courtesy of google :wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you all. It's fixed!!!! Not my favourite job and glad I was able to do it at home and not in an emergency. I think I might get a spare to fit in the garage anyway. If nothing else it would extend time wilding.

The photo’s from Thetford that Goldwinger posted did the trick. There was not a disc to turn had to it all from the inside by feel. Thanks again.

Dick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK Dick if you're going down the spare tank route? you wont find cheaper :wink: 
http://www.thecaravanshop.co.uk/toi...tford-cassette-for-c200-toilets/prod_626.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Goldwinger has given you a very handy link there, wish it was around when I tried to renew my blade opener washer back in 2006 when the whole lot fell to bits :evil: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-137065.html#1

The blade opener/saddle bracket/retainer/blade all attach together, the only way to remove the blade opener is to pinch the retaining shoulders from the inside which is very tricky. Its best to remove the release valve and the sliding cover and blade seal to give more room inside the cassette.
Bloody fiddly job and one I wouldn't like to repeat.

Leisureshopdirect might be able to help with parts if you need them..

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Ca...rd_C-200CWE_Cassette_and_Spares.aspx?pdf=3499

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not good news I'm afraid. Damn thing fell apart after a few days again. Reluctant to throw it away for the sake of a bit of plastic. Question is which bit? As it all done in the dark as it were I can't see any obvious wear on any bit.

Anyone know of a retailer/dealer that would look at repairing? Hopefully near the Salop/Powys border of Midlands.

In the meantime I need a spare. My is a C200 S (I think the S stands for sog) It has a vent in the roof and the connecting hose seems to be an integral part of the holding tank. Identical to all the cheap spare tanks I see cheaply on Ebay etc. But with the extractor tube. Can I find one of those NO!

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dick, I have fitted new blade valve assemblies on two of my tanks over the years. It was a simple job. On mine you use the little sliding cover as a lever and the whole assembly unscrews as Patrick describes. 

I can't say whether this can be done on all Thetford tanks but it might be worth finding out, perhaps speak to a service centre or try emailing Thetford, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As I said in my previous, I found it a very fiddly job but that might just be me. trouble is you are working blind, mine also fell to bits and I eventually managed to get it all back together properly after the second attempt. Thats not much help to you of course.

If you do get a spare tank, be aware that they come with a standard vent. My Hymer (double check yours) needed the optional vent which slots into a vent pipe, it doesn't fit with a standard vent, this could be the roof vent you are referring to. Obviously this has to be purchased separately, yet more expense 

See halfway down the page in the following link for the optional vent (9a)...

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/thetford_cassette.htm










Pete


----------

